# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  تقديم مباراة (( ألمانيا - أستراليا )) الدور الاول

## العالي عالي

*
* *
* *
* ** *

المقـدمـة  ..* 

*

* * ان الحمد  الله نحمده  ونستعينه ونستغفره ونتوب إليه ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ومن  سيئات   أعمالنا من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له وأشهد أن لا إله إلا   الله  وحده لا شريك له وأشهد أن سيدنا محمداً عبده ورسوله . اللهم صل  وسلم على  سيدنا محمد  وعلى آله وصحبه المنتجبين .أما بعد ..               أعضاء وزوار منتدى التميز والإبداع,  أهلاً  وسهلاً بكم 
                                         والمباراة الاولى بين اول اسمين  .. المانيا ذات  المجد العريق والحاضر المجيد و استراليا الطموحة ..


*  *
* *


* * المانيا ×استراليا

* **  **  **  * 
المناسبة* *   مباراة رسمية* * تاريخ اللقاء* *  الاحد 13 يونيو 2010* *التوقيت*  *21:30 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة* *  ملعب المباراة* *ستاد فرانكفورت -  المانيا* * القناة الناقلة* *HD \ 3D \ JSCWC \  +9*  *  المعلق* *عصام  الشوالي و نبيل  نقشبندي* * 

* ** * 

* *  

 

ملعب موزس مابهيدا

  
اسم الملعب موزس مابهيدا  المدينة دريان جنوب  أفريقيا سنة الافتتاح 2009م أرضية الملعب عشبية المقاعد 69957* *
* ** *

تشكيلة المانيا المتوقعة  ..

* ** *Nuer* *Fredrich              Mertsacker
Lahm                                                        Badstuber* *Schweinsteiger         Khedira* *&#214;zil              Müller                  Podolski* *
* *Kloze* *
* *
*  ** *
* *
* * تشكيلة استراليا  المتوقعة  ..* *
* *Schwarzer* *Neill  (c)            Beauchamp
Chipperfield                                                      Carney* *Cahill* *Emerton                               Grela* *Bresciano* *Kewell                   
                       Kennedy* *
* * 
* ** **  ** *الإسم* *فيليب لام* *تاريخ   الميلاد* *11 نوفمبر 1983* *مكان  الميلاد* *المانيا* *المركز* *ظهير* *         النادي الذي يلعب فيه                    *  *  بايرن ميونيخ -   ألمانيا* *
* **  *الإسم* *باستيان  شفاينشتايغر* *تاريخ   الميلاد* * 1  أغسطس 1984* *مكان  الميلاد* * المانيا* *المركز* *وسط  (محور)* *         النادي الذي يلعب فيه                    *  * بايرن ميونيخ -  ألمانيا*  *
* * *  *الإسم* *ميسوت   اوزيل* *تاريخ  الميلاد* *15  أكتوبر  1988* *مكان  الميلاد* *جيلزينكيرشين   -  المانيا* *المركز* *  وسط* *         النادي  الذي يلعب فيه                 *  *فيردير بريمين*   *
* **  *
*  ** *الإسم* *تيم كاهيل* *تاريخ   الميلاد* * 6 ديسمبر  1979* *مكان  الميلاد* *------------* *المركز* *وسط* *         النادي الذي يلعب فيه                  *  *إيفرتون -  إنجلترا* *-* *
*  ** *الإسم* *مارك شوارزر* *تاريخ   الميلاد* *6 أكتوبر  1972* *مكان  الميلاد* *------------* *المركز* *حارس  مرمى* *         النادي الذي يلعب فيه                  *  *فولهام  الانجليزي* *
* *
*  ** *الإسم* *بريت إميرتون* *تاريخ   الميلاد* *22 فبراير 1979* *مكان  الميلاد* *------------* *المركز* *وسط* *         النادي الذي يلعب فيه                  *  *بلاكبيرن  روفرز-انجلترا* **  * Jogi  L&#246;w * 
 * 
 

 
ولد لوف في 3 شباط 1960 في مدينة  Schwarzwald ، حيث يعمل لوف حاليا مدربا  للمنتخب الالماني .  في 87 بدأ لوف  حياته مع الفريق فيبورغ  في الدرجة الثانيه وبعد ذلك انضم لوف الى فريق  شتوتغارت ولكنه لم يستطع ان  يثبت  نفسه كلاعب حيث لعب 24 مباره سجل من  خلالها 5 اهداف فقط ليعود مره اخرى الى  فريق  فيبورغ . في موسم 81-82 لعب لوف لفريق انترلخت  ولعب 31 مباره سجل  خلالها 17 هداف في دوري الدرجة الثانيه . ولكنه عاد مع فريق كارلسروه ولكن لم  يستطتع سوى تسجيل  هدفين من خلال 24 مباره لعبها .  والعودة  من جديد الى فريقه السابق  فيبورغ لمدة 4 سنوات ليلعب 116 مباره وسجل  خلالها 38 هدفا ....  لوف اكمل حياته  في سويسرا حيث لعب  لفريق Schaffhausen وايضا وينترثر . ومثل لوف المنتخب الالماني تحت 21 في 4  مناسبات .....  تم تعين لوف في 12 تموز 06 بعد قرار  اعتزال  كلينسمان من تدريب المنتخب حيث كان يعمل لوف مساعدا لكلينسمان وحثل  على  عقد  لمدة سنتين فقط ، كما اعلن لوف ان هدفه الرئيسي هو الحصول على اليورو   08   حيث نجح لوف بالفعل بقيادة  الفريق في  تصفيات اليورو ليكون كأول فريق يصل الى اليورو 08. بعد حصول المنتخب الالماني على المركز  الثاني في  اليورو 08 بعد الخسارة من الاسبان تم تمديد العقد للمدرب لوف حتى  بعد كأس   العالم القادم .  وقد خاض  المنتخب  الالماني تحت قيادة لوف 38  لقاء  مدرب ألمانيا لوف مدرب محنك ويجيد التعامل بكل   احترافية مع المباريات سواء المنافس قوي أو دون المتوسط  ولوف  يعتمد على   طريقة  4-5-1 المشتقه منها 4-2-3-1 . التي تعتمد  على التوازن والأقرب للهجوم  لتحولها مع امتلاك الكرة الى 4-3-3 وعادة  الألمان في تكتيكاتهم لايعتمدون  على الطرق  الدفاعية  و يجيدون الكثافة في خط الوسط والانطلاقات  الهجومية  بإتزان ودون تهور ولا تقوقع دفاعي .والمدرب الألماني  لوف أتضح من تجاربه الودية اعتماده على طريقة  4-5-1وفي  التصفيات كذلك وهذه الطريقة تجعله يلعب بأسلوب آمن ومستقر دون  تهور   ولوضعية المنتخب في الفترة الأخيرة عكس ماكان  عليه  في المونديال الأخير أو في اليورو عموماً يواكيم لوف عادة مايعتمد على  قوة   الوسط وامتلاك منطقة المناورة  ومن المتوقع أن  يدخل يواكيم لوف المباراة امام  أستراليا بحذر ومحاولة الإستحواذ على  منطقة الوسط لمعرفته قوة المنتخب  الاسترالي في  خط الوسط  وأيضاً أتوقع أن يستغل  لوف مكامن الضعف في المنتخب  الاسترالي خصوصاً في خط الدفاع . 
   
 Pim Verbeek 
 بيم فيربييك المدرب السابق للمنتخب  الكوري  الجنوبي من مواليد12 مارس 1956 في روتردام في هولندا وهو حالياً  يشغل  الادارة  الفنية  للمنتخب الاسترالي  الطموح لعمل اضافة وانجاز  غير مسبوق في هذا المونديلا الأفريقي وبيم عادة  مايعتمد على تكتيكات  4-4-2  التي تعتمد على  سيطرة ميدانية في خط الوسط مع  قوة هجومية سواء من العمق أو الأطراف وتعتبر  مواجهة ألمانيا بمثابة مفترق  طرق  ومعرفة  قدرات استراليا من الصمود على تجاوز  عقبة المجموعة الحالية  ولن تكون  مباراة سهلة للطرفين وتعد أقوى مباريات   المجموعة  وينتظر من بيم تحقيق انجاز غير مسبوق  . 
 
   
  بيرهوف : مبـارتنا الأولى ستكـون   صعـبة للشبـاب 
 [  ]*  ** *
* *هاري  كيويل : " انا جاهز للعب ضد   المانيا , وانتظر قرار المدرب اذا ما ارادني اساسيا ً .. "* *
   [  ] ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ استراليا الى كاس العالم بـ عبارة ..  : اجرؤ على  الحلم  .. الي  الامام يااستراليا* *


**
 ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ فينجر: أستراليا بوسعها تحقيق مفاجأة أمام ألمانيا  بكأس  العالم**
 * *
*  **  * قــائدا   المنتخبين* * المانيا*  * استراليا* ** ** *فيليب   لام* *لوكاس   نييل* *  26* *32*  *بايرن   ميونيخ الالماني* *غالاتاسراي*  ** *
* *~  اسئلة نقاشية .. ~* *Q1:  من برايك سيفوز بالمباراة ..  ؟* *---* *Q2 :  من المنتخب  الافضل من الناحية  الفنية .. ؟* *---* *Q3:  لو عملنا مقارنة بين يوغي لوف وبين  بيم ميرفيك , من  الافضل برايك ؟* *- -- *  *
* *:*

----------


## صبعك بعينك

تسلم على التقديم أخي ^^

----------


## صبعك بعينك

أتوقعها للماكئن الالمانية ^^

----------

